# EAA Museum nose art display



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Well after posting the TBM airshow I figured I would post the EAA Museum nose art display, well some of them that are on lone from the commemorative air force.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Few more though there are more in the collection


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Good stuff Paul, and great to see the original panels preserved. I've got pics in a couple of books of some of those B-24s, so nice to see the actual nose art.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

thanks guys!!!

Terry, I have more shots of different nose art, maybe tomorrow I will post some more from the collection.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice Paul and very PC. War is heck, I guess. Looking forward to the rest.


Geo


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2016)

Those are great! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

Agreed, those are really great!


----------

